# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Sig Service] Fruit Shop

## Strupantwn

*SERVICE RE OPEN*




Version 1


Version 2










*
Jwicky unavailable*  




*Leightox unavailable* 





*Maines unavailable*

----------


## Opirity1

I would like my name with the same font

----------


## Viter

I would like to learn more photoshop  :Smile: 
Mate can you show me how you learned it i love your work.

----------


## Strupantwn

At Opirity, uhh you want me to mae your a sig or something? Lol, if so what render?



At Viter, i can try =/ I am not god at teaching people stuff, and it touched me how you said you love me work.  :Wink:

----------


## Opirity1

I just want this 




With the text OPI instead of "Liethgwex Work"

----------


## Strupantwn



----------


## Opirity1

Thanks man +rep

----------


## Leightox

Hi all plzzz delete your replys after we send you your request sig or avatar you want then that way the shop doesnt fill up with random things. and yes its me Leightox.

Lovin The Name :P

----------


## Ease

Don't delete them leightox, Let the thread get bigger, more people will use you because if alot of people request they almost automatically think its a good service.

----------


## Leightox

ahhh yes more rquests plzz people trust me were not as bad as we look :P

----------


## Viter

Well i just want some tutorials you used  :Smile: 
But yeah i do like your work  :Smile:

----------


## Strupantwn

Thanks, but to be honest, I really didn't use any tutorials, I go to a University
that teaches me photoshop but we were just making animation with photoshop.

THen I got to know some of the functions and buttons more, then learn to make sigs.

----------


## Maine

But i made you 1  :Frown:  fine if u dont like it i will just go cry in a corner...

not like i do that all the time or anything.....

----------


## Maine

*No requests.... hmm well i made some signatures with no names so if you want it just ask.

 

 

 

 

*

----------


## rustyb

Hello! Let's see what you can do! Looking forward to seeing your work. - let me know if you have any questions. 


 Could you make the background dark for both the avatar and signature, so the white of the costume contrasts with it? Use your discretion. 

Avatar (MORE IMPORTANT THAN THE SIG - IF YOU NEED TO CHOOSE, PLEASE DO THE AVATAR) 

RENDER: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Pit - SSBB

4. C4D Background Link - ___

5. C4D Overlay Link - ___

6. Other Specifications -The width MUST be 150 pixels. The hieght can be whatever. I would like it to say "RustedBass". Again, I would like the avatar to feature the render I gave you for my sig. Also, can you incorporate the golden logo from scenetorrents.org | UserLogos.org (in whatever color that goes well with the rest of the avy) into the picture? 


Signature:
1. Render Link - http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-30095

2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - 

3. Displayed Text - "You aren't ready yet" in bottom right corner, "RustedBass" in the top left corner (or use your judgment). 



Thank you so much sir - it looks like you do good work! I left my request open for interpretation, for the most part, so I am looking forward to seeing your product. Cheers!

----------


## Angel Dust

Hi! If you don't mind, could you please make me a signature?

Image: Here's a few renders that you can use (they're all to do with Starcraft), so just pick whatever you like: Picture 1, Picture 2, Picture 3, Picture 4.
Colours: Whatever you like.
Text: Just have the text "Frisky" wherever in whatever style you like.
Size: Not too big please; just a banner 400-450 x 120 or thereabouts is great.

Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Strupantwn

Going to bed, I will do give them a shoot tomorrow morning.

----------


## Leightox

well rustyb i had a problem with your request i couldnt understand very well so i did u a sig and avatar with the render

and on the avater when u said the width must be 150 i think u ment lenghth so i did it as hight if u did mean width tell me but here they are



and angel dust i will get on with your request soon

----------


## Strupantwn

Hey rusty, I kinda didn't sleep and did it real quick so give me till tomorrow, I will match the sigs, 
I didn't know the outcome will be different

Off to sleep, come back to check often for your final request, For your sig, I tried something new 
than I have never done to any other sig, 

Also would like to hear if you like the theme for the Sig better or the Avatar
If picked, I will match either of the one you choose with both ava and sig

Hope you liked it.

----------


## rustyb

hey ! I really like the pair of them. The vintage twist that you put on the sig suits it well  :Smile: 

However! Can you make the avatar have a height of 350 or so, featuring, in addition to the pit that you have used, the golden logo of scenetorrents (also provided in my original post)? Also, can you scale down the render that I gave you so you can fit the whole picture, or most of it, into the avvy?

If you have any questions with this mouthful, let me know.l

----------


## Leightox

well you prob wanted him to do it but he is sleeping like a baby (or a great sig maker) so i had a go u will prob pick his though but worth a try

----------


## Leightox

wow Angel Dust your so lucky i jsut made this sig and it has got to be the best sig i have ever made :O i am amazed i hope you like it i think its really good its probley my best



Hope you like it enjoy

----------


## Maine

Hey im back. I will try some of those because i feel like it :P But first i got to make myself a new 1  :Big Grin:  and Shru my name has been changed so yah  :Smile:

----------


## Strupantwn

> wow Angel Dust your so lucky i jsut made this sig and it has got to be the best sig i have ever made :O i am amazed i hope you like it i think its really good its probley my best
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it enjoy


Looks great, looks like you improved, but the text just messed it up =/ change it.

----------


## Maine

Yuppie u gots to change that text mister. Hmph ^_^

----------


## Strupantwn



----------


## Strupantwn

For Frisky's Server

----------


## rustyb

Now THAT'S WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR. Thank you SO much! Kudos to you!

----------


## Strupantwn

Thank god you liked it, 
Though you wouldn't!

----------


## rustyb

> Thank god you liked it, 
> Though you wouldn't!


Well, if it was the color you were worried about, I am a purple kind of guy!

(Note the sig)

----------


## Strupantwn

Hah i see, yeah I was worried about the purple  :Wink:

----------


## Warwenw

Hello, I have been looking here for a while and were thinking of, MAYBE you could make a signature for my server? =)

Well ofc I will give +Repx2 to the one who makes the signature I like the best.

IF and only IF you are able to, I would really want you to make the text I'm going to request blinking with a blueish or icy glow.

Image:

(The Grey background is something you can change to whatever you want) :3

Color Scheme : something that goes in dark or icy or black and light blue

Thanks in advance
Regards Warwenw (oh, and If im not here to look at the picture/sig/animation and/or comment 12hrs after you made it or so, send me a PM will ya?)

 :Embarrassment: hsnap::yourock2:
remember +Repx2 to the one who makes the one I like the most ;D

EDIT: You can just take the head and part of the sword or w/e and make a signature (use w/e style on the text, just make it say " WarWenW @ StWoW "

EDIT2: I got the Text for the " WarWenW @ StWoW "

Download Links Added. .RAR and .ZIP download links.
.RAR Download
.ZIP Download
=) remember, +Repx2

----------


## Angel Dust

They're perfect, thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## Strupantwn

It's not as good but if you give me the font download, it would be better, it was hard
blending text with it and I had to render the lichking because the background was not
transparent. 

I think it would be better if you give me a rendered lichking so the sword will actually 
show and the text download so I can resize, etc as the way it will make it look better.

----------


## edris

I'll give it a shot. It may not be all that great, but I'll do my best.

----------


## edris

Well, I tried. Its very basic, but I thought it looked O.K. I couldnt find the font for the text, so if you want text, you can add it yourself or send me the download link for the font and Ill add it in. Hope ya like it!





I aplogize if I wasnt supposed to post here, but I wanted to take a stab at it lol

EDIT: I found a font that suits the sig better than the one above. If you don't like this font, send me a link for the one you want and I'll throw it in.

----------


## Warwenw

Those pictures was NICE !  :Big Grin:  specially the last one =)

my font was Neverwinter font, I dont have it for download tho...
I got it from

Cool Text: Logo and Graphics Generator

1. I took NEON
2. Background to BLACK
3. Font to Games > Neverwinter.
so...I can go search for a font named "Neverwinter" and check it out.  :Smile: 
IF its the same, I will share it here so you can do it easier  :Big Grin: 

FOUND Download link!  :Big Grin: 

http://img.dafont.com/dl/?f=neverwinter

Thanks in Advance!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leightox

edris plzzz dont post on other peoples sig shops if you want ago at doing it why dont you do it and send it by pm. and Warwenw i glad u licked it i didnt have a shot at this cuz i am away from my best photoshop computer so sorry for that but least u got something u wanted

----------


## Warwenw

Yeah, I liked them, but the text was too non-visible or how to say ;D

1st picture by Strupantwn was good  :Smile: 

The second one, since Edris is not in this Sig Service, I wont use ^^,
I got it saved on my comp tho, but I wont use it, or well, Ill wait and see if you can make it better or so  :Smile:  (I believe in you guys!) :Big Grin: 

so...well, if you wanted the Font I used, I got it posted now.

Thanks in Advance
Regards WarWenW  :Big Grin:

----------


## Warwenw

> It's not as good but if you give me the font download, it would be better, it was hard
> blending text with it and I had to render the lichking because the background was not
> transparent. 
> 
> I think it would be better if you give me a rendered lichking so the sword will actually 
> show and the text download so I can resize, etc as the way it will make it look better.


im sorry for "spamming" but yeah...

I will look for a Human Deathknight thats Rendered  :Big Grin: 
Sorry for not having it in rendered "mode" ;D

Ill look around and post a link if I find  :Smile:  thanks in advance again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strupantwn

Alright I will give it another style this time but once I get home, I am in class atm

----------


## edris

> edris plzzz dont post on other peoples sig shops if you want ago at doing it why dont you do it and send it by pm. and Warwenw i glad u licked it i didnt have a shot at this cuz i am away from my best photoshop computer so sorry for that but least u got something u wanted


My sincerest apologies mate. Won't happen again.

----------


## Warwenw

http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb.../tcg2-800x.png
Another one if you wanna try ?  :Smile: 
May post more renders...

Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Warcraft - Arthas and Illidan

There we go ;D (I think I want this last one made as my sig...Im sure now =) thanks for making the others and so on  :Big Grin:  they are nice too  :Smile: 

Regards WarWenW

----------


## TheGnomishShaman

Hey man ^_^ Your awesome at sigs so you mind making me one? 

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/BECK

Color Theme: Lol I don't really know but I am fine with anything since your the expert I'll leave it up to you but if you need me to choose just say so. (lawl I am no good with making up my mind) 
Oh and can you make it say "The Hysteria" instead of TheGnomishShaman Thx ^^

Thanks I'll give you rep once it is done

----------


## Warwenw

> My sincerest apologies mate. Won't happen again.


Dont worry  :Smile: 

Just make a own sig shop eh? ;D

Regards WarWenW

----------


## mantorkel

Hello...this is the first time im requesting a signature from a Pro.. but, here we go..

I was thinking you could use this picture : 


if possible it would be great if the bottom Stretched a little longer

like warvenw i want the Color Scheme : something that goes in dark or icy or black and light blue


Also i would like the text to be at top saying :Mantorkel 


Thanks in advance ^^

----------


## Strupantwn



----------


## Strupantwn

> Hello...this is the first time im requesting a signature from a Pro.. but, here we go..
> 
> I was thinking you could use this picture : 
> 
> 
> if possible it would be great if the bottom Stretched a little longer
> 
> like warvenw i want the Color Scheme : something that goes in dark or icy or black and light blue
> 
> ...


Give it to me rendered of I can't use it, it will look ugly if I do.


Check out my new sig! 

Thanks for the font man

----------


## Warwenw

> 


3 letters for that pic.

W
O
W
!!
 :Big Grin:  That one looks AWESOME DUDE!  :Big Grin: 

I will +Repx2 now, and if you can teach me how to do something like that (you may not be good at teaching out but try!)  :Big Grin:  then u get +Repx2

Regards WarWenW

p.s Im happy with that signature!  :Smile:

----------


## Maine

> Hello...this is the first time im requesting a signature from a Pro.. but, here we go..
> 
> I was thinking you could use this picture : 
> 
> 
> if possible it would be great if the bottom Stretched a little longer
> 
> like warvenw i want the Color Scheme : something that goes in dark or icy or black and light blue
> 
> ...


 
mantorkel i will try this when i get home im somewhere else now but i will when i get home

----------


## Strupantwn

> 3 letters for that pic.
> 
> W
> O
> W
> !!
>  That one looks AWESOME DUDE! 
> 
> I will +Repx2 now, and if you can teach me how to do something like that (you may not be good at teaching out but try!)  then u get +Repx2
> ...



Glad you liked it, if you want me to help you, you gotta be specific, like
need help blending render in background? So on, PM for my AiM for help, 
and yeah i suck at teaching lol

----------


## Maine

Alright well i did your sig and i think it turned out good for what it could have been because the render was a bit small and not that great quality well here it is

----------


## Chickensoup

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/Joker from The Dark Knight
Text: "Chickensoup" in the top left corner, and somewhere else, "Do I look like a guy who has a plan?"
Background: In a black/purple background if possible
Artist: Strupantwn

----------


## Warwenw

Sorry for making another Request  :Big Grin:  I know I will be satisfied this time too  :Big Grin: 

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Thor
Style: Dark with Light Blue Lightning from his hammer. (It is Thor from early Swedish religion, he is awesome.)
Size: Do whatever you want  :Smile: 

and a tip for this one, make a GO THROUGH and send me it in a PM later will ya?  :Smile: 
Easier for me to learn  :Big Grin:  and OFC +rep x2 when you made this one too ^^

----------


## Strupantwn

Check this one out too! I made it before that one

----------


## Chickensoup

> Check this one!



Omg orgasm, but why is there 2?

----------


## The God Father

I need a Signature with a Dark Scary Background,  this  render, and I want it to say n3013. Although for my Banner it has to be Animated, the information at the bottom, I would +Rep if I like it.

WoWSneaky
Leveling Server
40x XP Rate
60x Gold Rate
Custom Mall
Custom Items
Donation Rewards
24/7 Up Time
99% Online
Play It Your Way
Join us at WoWSneaky!

Thanks.
Appreciate It.

----------


## Chickensoup

You won't be dissapointed with this guy. Great work.

----------


## Strupantwn

EDIT:

For Banner what you want on it.

----------


## Monarch

Hello, I was looking at the sigs and avatars you had and frankly, I'm amazed by all of your works, I would like a nice world of Warcraft sig that advertises my private server, nothing flashy, just a simple sig with writing.

Theme: I would like it with cool colors and a warm environment, but not light blue, or Fire Red, just a simple cool Blue will due,

I would like these renders to be used:
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WoW Barkskin
I would like the druid to be positioned on the right side of the banner, however, use your judgement.

Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade
This pally is awesome and this is a great render, I like it.

Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WoW - Undead
I'm not sure where to put him, but he is very calm colored and I would love to see him in the sigs,


I'm not sure what I would like for the background, but preferrably something in a calm part of Azuremyst Isle or in Teldrassil, I'll try to look for suitable pictures for this.

Also, in text, in a font you find good, the words 'Alpha Realm'

I really love the work you guys put in to helping the community and I really appreciate all this work being done. Thank you.

----------


## Strupantwn

Just came back from outside dinner, I will work on yours tomorrow, going to sleep, Monarch.

----------


## TheBluePanda

I like your shiiiitzzz :P...Really its damn nice...It even lets me use to much of this "..."

Any chanse you could make some l33t stuff for me xD ?
I'm kinda looking for some awesome AoC signature with magic (I'm a necro), most sign makers only can do Melee's, and I hate melee's (They always 1 shot me :P, but lets get back to the point)

So a sign related to AoC + Caster (Necromancer is like warlock, very evil thing, just so you know)
With the text : ViXan
____________
And if possible a 163pix/152 pix (Or something) for my movie on AoCmovies.com.
With this text if possible
"MeniaZ I"

I would give a good 2 Rapes to all of the editors in your fruity shop :P

----------


## Leightox

sorry to say but could you find the pic of the necro you want i havnt a clue what one looks like :P i play wow not AoC

----------


## mantorkel

Im frustrated about me not finding where to change signature...could be cause its very early right now...anyways.. a tip?

----------


## Warwenw

> Im frustrated about me not finding where to change signature...could be cause its very early right now...anyways.. a tip?


User CP (upper left corner) then "Edit Signature".
Upload the picture to for example ImageShack® - Image Hosting or anywhere else.
Then press the  in the signature editor.

Insert the link to the image.
Like this

Press  and enter URL (Example http://www.mmowned.com/forums/images...nsertimage.gif)

Thanks for me  :Smile:

----------


## mantorkel

lol wtf bbq

----------


## TheBluePanda

> sorry to say but could you find the pic of the necro you want i havnt a clue what one looks like :P i play wow not AoC


Just looking for some pics, you can also look for concept art

http://www.tentonhammer.com/system/f...ecromancer.jpg
Age of Conan Concept Art Images | Age of Conan @ Curse.com

----------


## Monarch

lol @ Mantorkel, hate to say it dude, but as of a few months ago, leechers can't upload their own pictures for their avatar, nor can they change their signature at all.. If you want to get a sig or a CUSTOM avatar, gotta get out of leecher.

----------


## godfree

you could upload it to like imageshack.us or somethink though and copy/paste the html/code thingy/bb.

---

I sent you a message strupantwn btw for a special reqeust ^^, Please reply.

----------


## Strupantwn

Sorry guys been really usy lately, Godfree I will read your request right now and ViXan, 
Is it possible to give download link to Font? and possible rendered Warlock? If not I 
will just use one in PlanetRender.

EDIT :: I will wait for that PM GodFree Because I didn't see any PMs by you


EDIT :: 

ViXan found a necro! but its a necropolis archer lol

----------


## Strupantwn

for monarch pick better renders lol

----------


## Maine

I can make some also  :Smile:  im not busy. and nice sigs shur + how did u make the glowing lines on the dranei?

----------


## Strupantwn

Uhh, not sure lol, I think its the render. 
You can use Lighting Effects

----------


## Maine

Oh okay i wasnt sure if u made it or it was the render :P

----------


## Strupantwn

I remmeber how I made it glow now lol

You have to Dup the Render then make the Dup glow and put the orginal render to 70-90 Opacity.

----------


## PrimoPie

Can i join this established sig shop?
Here is my new sample sig.



Edit: Prob a bad way to ask, ill PM thread owner.

----------


## Strupantwn

Sure man, Pm me with your Samples, I will post em up

----------


## Maine

kk shru i will try it out and awesome wicky welcome



EDIT:

Sorry i meant.... welcome hamma man

----------


## Monarch

I love it :P Thanks a lot! The renders look fine, I'm just very interested in how you do this, unfortunately all I have is Corel Paintshop though, because adobe costs too much  :Frown: 

Anyways, I can't +Rep right now, but I will when I can! Once again, thanks!

----------


## Strupantwn

Glad you liked it much, but it would look much better if it was just druid in the sig

----------


## Maine

I just made this sig but when i saw the render the signature like came to me i had an idea right from the start so here it is i think it came out quite well

----------


## Strupantwn

Yeah pretty good looking, did you use the glow ?

----------


## TheBluePanda

> Sorry guys been really usy lately, Godfree I will read your request right now and ViXan, 
> Is it possible to give download link to Font? and possible rendered Warlock? If not I 
> will just use one in PlanetRender.
> 
> EDIT :: I will wait for that PM GodFree Because I didn't see any PMs by you
> 
> 
> EDIT :: 
> 
> ViXan found a necro! but its a necropolis archer lol



Very nice  :Big Grin:  if ya still got time a little thing for my warcraftmovie would be awesome, and who do I have to 2+ Rape  :Big Grin:  ? (You and ?)

----------


## Strupantwn

Lol, sure if you get me the render, I didn't think the Necro sig look very nice lol

----------


## Leightox

ok i am back doing requests guys sorry i have been really busy with my lyf

----------


## Maine

Cool leightox and nice new sig/avatar you still need to work on your fonts. try finding new 1s 


your blending them well but its just that some fonts dont go with soem renders

----------


## The God Father

> EDIT:
> 
> For Banner what you want on it.


This info

WoWSneaky
Leveling Server
40x XP Rate
60x Gold Rate
Custom Mall
Custom Items
Donation Rewards
24/7 Up Time
99% Online
Play It Your Way
Join us at WoWSneaky!

and this render.

----------


## Maine

I can try it not now tho busy

----------


## Strupantwn

Going to be busy in the few days, will be back in a few days. I am working on something 
very big, beyond big, huge.

----------


## TheBluePanda

Stop working with your pen*s, we know its huge xD

----------


## Leightox

haha yea he must be working on it with his girlfriend :P you no were only jokin . could u give me a hint on what it is

----------


## TheBluePanda

Its something huge

Nice tip isn't it ?

----------


## Strupantwn

I know my pen*s is big but its something bigger. Incredible and even more Hulker than Hulk itself.

You will all see when he time comes
Progress on the project 80%

----------


## Chickensoup

The Thing!

----------


## Leightox

hmm i am sad to do this but 


BUMPTY BUMP

----------


## Maine

NOOO U DIDNT JUST DO THAT LEIGHTOX!!!! OH NOES!!!! 


srry was in the mood to be a caps lock whore

----------


## bulletzaredeadly

hey. could i get a sig with a blue/silver color theme? Im looking for a male tauren hunter in T5 gear. Especcially the shoulders and the helm. If thats not possible... a red/orange color theme with a male tauren hunter in T5. 

could you put the name Hideandseek in it please. if there is room make up a cool quote to put on it lmao. thanks alot!!!

----------


## Maine

Okay i will do it but next time fill out the application for a signature and yah.  :Smile:

----------


## Leightox

i am sorry mmowned your going to be mad i no no1 will use this again but i just wanted to show everybody my userbar to go with this shop 

:P

----------


## Narudan

>_<  <filr>

----------

